# Channel Logos



## Jhon69

Noticed the other day my Channel Logos were updated on my 922.Thank You DISH!.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Sometimes they are slow to make changes when the channel lineup changes... other times there are glitches that you need to be in standby for a few hours to let the receiver self-correct.

I noticed a few new icons the other day myself, like finally the old "VS" channel has an NBC logo on it.


----------



## ZBoomer

I noticed a BUNCH of changes; they made some major logo updates it seems. Looks great...


----------



## Jhon69

Noticed today(this morning) channels logos got updated again!.Thank you DISH!

If you want to follow the updating process check in System Diagnostics:Counters.Then remember what numbers DISH is using for Logos,and EPG.


----------

